# Oil capacity in apron



## Fred (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi, I want to drain and refill the apron on my 1936 15inch South Bend lathe. Does anyone have any idea how much oil it takes to fill it. I want to make sure I have enough oil so I don't have to wait to order some before I can use the lathe. I have put much time into trying to find out, but I can't find that information.  thank you in advance. Fred


----------



## HSS (Mar 3, 2013)

Fred I cleaned and refilled mine a few years ago and best I can remember it wasn't that much oil. Maybe 1/2 quart. It doesn't hold much. The backside of the apron is open so it can't hold much. Drain and catch it and measure it. 

Patrick


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2013)

The oil fill cap also acts as a level.


----------



## Fred (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am on my way to drain and refill. I have one quart and that should be enough.   Fred


----------



## SE18 (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't even think it takes a quart. Last year I completely dissassembled the lathe including the apron/carriage, replaced all the wicks and put back together and I couldn't tell you how much oil went into it but it wasn't a lot. I think the apron takes spindle oil.

Dave


----------



## chipmaker51 (Mar 6, 2013)

The manual for my SB13 recommends filling the apron with kerosene in the case of a sticking clutch (and running for a day which in my shop would be a week or more).  Unfortunately I couldn't find capacity or quantity info.  I have wondered about draining the oil which is all new and fresh, since clutch inspection, and replacing with kerosene with the sole purpose to clean the apron.  Any thoughts on this?


----------

